# coconuts profitable ?



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

Anyone coconut farming or know someone who is ?
When i was on Palawan i was told , a 1 hectare grove , harvested by pinoy's 
on a 50/50 share would pay the owner apx 45,000p $1,000usd.
Is this correct or even close ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

northwoods said:


> Anyone coconut farming or know someone who is ?
> When i was on Palawan i was told , a 1 hectare grove , harvested by pinoy's
> on a 50/50 share would pay the owner apx 45,000p $1,000usd.
> Is this correct or even close ?


We only have a few coconuts around the edge of our sugsrcane fields and although it's only looked on as a bit of free pocket money I believe the wifes uncle gets a harvest about every 3 months. The biggest problem is who get to harvest first, they can easily disappear overnight. If a pinoy is telling you it's good business it will be likely any pinoy business deal, take any profit with a large pinch of salt. They probably have no idea of how much they really make.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

We are outside Iloilo. One of the cousins picks coconuts and sells them to a vendor that takes them to the market. He only gets p5 per coconut.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Northwoods I'll have to agree with the other posters, it seems like selling the stuff will be the hardest thing to accomplish, most want it free, plus someone would have to cut down the fruits and you'd need to transport your coconuts to a highway or market spot and go that route. But the positive thing is any kind of fruit tree is a potential for trading, some money or a benefit to your family.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

so the down falls are rats ..with two legs or four , the blight 
and , selling price . if i were to forge ahead , im aware i would need at least 
one asawa ... . before i could own land in the primary asawa's name .
untill the sorrysorry store owner told the primary of the several secondaries ,,ok got it .
do any member's have a rough idea ,,what a fair price would be per hectare of coconut grove ?


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

You can intercrop the coconuts with cacao trees. That will help diversify your investment.
It will take a few years to get the first harvest, but you can grow bananas in the mean time. These will provide shade, mulch, and money for the first few years.
The coconut trees will last about 20 years and after that can be used for timber.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

Simon1983 said:


> You can intercrop the coconuts with cacao trees. That will help diversify your investment.
> It will take a few years to get the first harvest, but you can grow bananas in the mean time. These will provide shade, mulch, and money for the first few years.
> The coconut trees will last about 20 years and after that can be used for timber.


 Thanks simon ,, excellent , info . thank you very much . :first:
fact check > coconut trees 1st bear at apx 7 years ?
then yield decreases after apx 20 ?
any further facts,,details on the cacao trees ?
are you farming ,,? 
thanks
chuck


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I was doing a bit of planting and hobby farming before but work full time now.
I hope to do more gardening/farming in the future.

I'll try to dig out some growing guides when I get home.

Also worth growing native vegetables and other cash crops, especially in the years before you get a harvest from your coconuts.

Where in Philippines are you?


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

Simon1983 said:


> I was doing a bit of planting and hobby farming before but work full time now.
> I hope to do more gardening/farming in the future.
> 
> I'll try to dig out some growing guides when I get home.
> ...


hi simon .......
im in minocqua wisconsin , the far north woods , had a large black bear 
follow behind me as i walked a deer trail going home two evenings ago .
my plan ,as i just turned 61 is waiting another year then , palawans province .
im doing my recon now .. its just spring here , im tired of 6+ months of winter ,
unable to do any gardening . ive planted 1000s of pine / spruce / etc , here ,
when i lived in central wisconsin ,,i had a huge picture perfect garden .
i know as a foreigner i cant own land in my name . thats why in a prior post ,
i joked about primary / secondary .. asawa . on palawan , i will chatt the grandmothers at the market .. in no time they will pry the required information 
out of me ,,aka single .


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

I am not a farmer, but from reading articles about the Philippines, like this one from 2002

https://www.jica.go.jp/jica-ri/IFIC...ion/archives/jbic/report/paper/pdf/rp12_e.pdf

it appears that one should try to consider their local market, not a national market, and then try to sell something with high demand and low supply in their local area.
So if many people grow and supply coconuts to your local market, you might consider branching into a crop other than or in addition to coconuts.

(I am just a layman using internet seraches and not a farmer with experience.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

EuroBob said:


> I am not a farmer, but from reading articles about the Philippines, like this one from 2002
> 
> https://www.jica.go.jp/jica-ri/IFIC...ion/archives/jbic/report/paper/pdf/rp12_e.pdf
> 
> ...


Your biggest problem is copycats, if ongrows coconut everyone grows coconuts, why do you think you often see several sorry sorry stores next to each other. Come up with something unique and within a year you will have many competitors and pinoys will work cheaper. You need to find something that the locals, even with OFW help can't afford to copy.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Big negative is the time line to grow all these fruit trees I'm finding out, I planted several calamansi, San Palo (Tamarind), Lock Ban (grape fruit), Guava, other exotic fruit trees so far only the Guava produces fruits around 4 years and now the Tamarind or San Palo is beginning to bear fruits but I'll need to wait another 3 more years before I see calamansi or grape fruits.

Northwoods, the incredible heat and dry season will be the largest factor to deal with along with weeds, I agree with Simon, plant other things to help provide shade in the mean time, I also recently started planted hearty crops such as Gabi or known as Taro root, used in Sinagang, this grow real well in the wetter area's or if you had low lying area's or next to stream or lake, plus the large leaves provide food for the pigs.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Here is a link to a site which shows crop suitability for a region.

National Color-Coded Agricultural Guide Map

On this site, on the left side of the screen, one can click on "political" and then fill in REGION as "Mimaropa (Region IV-B)" and PROVINCE as "Palawan".

Then click the crop of interest and see if an area of Palawan lights up.

I do not know how correct the info is, but it is intersting.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Big negative is the time line to grow all these fruit trees I'm finding out, I planted several calamansi, San Palo (Tamarind), Lock Ban (grape fruit), Guava, other exotic fruit trees so far only the Guava produces fruits around 4 years and now the Tamarind or San Palo is beginning to bear fruits but I'll need to wait another 3 more years before I see calamansi or grape fruits.
> 
> Northwoods, the incredible heat and dry season will be the largest factor to deal with along with weeds, I agree with Simon, plant other things to help provide shade in the mean time, I also recently started planted hearty crops such as Gabi or known as Taro root, used in Sinagang, this grow real well in the wetter area's or if you had low lying area's or next to stream or lake, plus the large leaves provide food for the pigs.


I planted calamansi 2 years ago and already they are bearing fruit.

For calamansi and guava you can plant from cuttings. Cuttins will bear fruit sooner and will not grow as big as trees planted from seed. I think they wont last as long as trees planted from seed but as they bear fruit sooner and take up less space it's probably more profitable to grow from cuttins where you can (except that if you buy grafted / cuttings you are paying between 50 - 150 for per tree, more if they are older).

Also consider growing jackfruit. Grows fast and is drought resistance and the fruit it bears is massive. I also am growing guayabano which is tasty and healthy, although not sure how many years before that will bear fruit.

If you have a mix of trees you can harvest different fruits at different times of the year.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Fruit trees*



Simon1983 said:


> I planted calamansi 2 years ago and already they are bearing fruit.
> 
> For calamansi and guava you can plant from cuttings. Cuttins will bear fruit sooner and will not grow as big as trees planted from seed. I think they wont last as long as trees planted from seed but as they bear fruit sooner and take up less space it's probably more profitable to grow from cuttins where you can (except that if you buy grafted / cuttings you are paying between 50 - 150 for per tree, more if they are older).
> 
> ...


I bought grafted calamansi one year and they started bearing fruit early but the tree's were tiny and we got flooded out, so after the water dried up we bought both grafted clamansi and grape fruit but they never grew, bad grafting I think. Both my grape fruit trees and clamansi are tall and hopefully they'll last a long time, sure will save us money once they begin fruiting, our Tamarind, Guava trees have begun fruiting so this year should be a good year for those, I have a couple of Guayabano trees and similar varieties but they need a couple more years.


----------

